

The Mindful Brain: Cortical Organization, Theory of Higher Brain Function (1978) [pdf] - MichaelAO
http://homes.mpimf-heidelberg.mpg.de/~mhelmsta/pdf/1978%20Mountcastle%20book.pdf

======
MichaelAO
Jeff Hawkins in his book On Intelligence describes Mountcastle's 1978 article
An organizing principle.. as "the rosetta stone of neuroscience".

~~~
jbarrow
For anybody who hasn't, I strongly suggest reading On Intelligence, even if
you don't agree with all his views. Hawkins does a fantastic job presenting
his framework in an understandable way, and once you finish reading it, you
definitely feel like you could code up some simations yourself.

If you have read the book, and are interested in tracking his progress, check
out Numenta. They released a product based on his hierarchical temporal
memory. There's a spinoff company named Vicarious with Dileep George, one of
the minds behind the HTM implementation, but they've been pretty hush-hush
about their progress.

~~~
timClicks
They've actually tried to make themselves much more visible recently. Search
for NuPIC.

------
datainplace
On the first page of the book there is a cross above the M in the coauthor's
name. What is that? I've seen similar markings in library books in college. Is
it something librarians used before everything went digital?

Sorry for the off topic question.

------
aswanson
Thanks, insightful.

